

Herman Kahn's Utopia – 1968 documentary clip (3 min video) - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0295vks

======
jonjacky
Herman Kahn was most famous as a nuclear strategist -- he wrote On
Thermonuclear War in 1960, which made him one of the models for Dr.
Strangelove - some of the lines in the movie are direct quotes from his book.
Later he became a utopian (or dystopian) futurist - when he wrote a book
called The Coming Boom (which title provoked ironic comment, given his earlier
book).

A biography appeared several years ago, The Worlds of Herman Kahn by Sharon
Ghamari Tabrizi. She concludes that Kahn was a sort of performer, a monologist
working in a then-popular genre called "sick comedy".

